# wildcamping



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Going to see Bamburgh Castle next weekend. Anyone know of any good spots to wild camp near the castle.

Also the same for the Tarka cycle trail in the west country. Its on our list 'to do'.


Neil


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

NeilandDebs said:


> Going to see Bamburgh Castle next weekend. Anyone know of any good spots to wild camp near the castle.
> 
> Also the same for the Tarka cycle trail in the west country. Its on our list 'to do'.
> 
> Neil


North of the castle on the edge of the beach road just before you get to the golf club. At least you could a couple of years ago. The chap who is in charge of the castle hates motorhomes though so it may have changed.

747 is the expert in that area so he may be able to confirm whats still available.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

neil / debs

you might get better response with 2 separate questions with the intended area in the title?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We stayed within sight of the castle about a year ago, didn't go in though we thought it was a bit expensive £9 ish each, I'd be wanting to spend the night for that, any attraction wanting more than £3 is taking the mick if all you're going to do is walk round, this is why the national trust and others are struggling, we need to preserve these building but they need to realise there are other things to spend our money on, I seem to remember kids were £3 each so a family of 4 would cost £24 I bet it's more now, plus parking of course.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am at Beadnell now (about 5 miles away) on a C&CC THS. As Barry says, try The Wyndings just North of the Castle. It was full of vans this weekend but should be quieter from now on. Spots up here are few and far between nowadays.


----------

